

MonoTouch is alive and well - escoz
http://escoz.com/monotouch-is-alive/

======
watmough
Apple are obviously using their discretion to accept monotouch apps _for now_
, but you shouldn't depend on that happening.

I'm in two minds on this. Obviously, the somewhat democratization of app
development is a good thing, but it makes Apple look petty for making rules,
then only enforcing them selectively so as to keep Flash out of the app store.

Disclaimer: I'm writing apps, but using objective-c.

~~~
MartinCron
_but you shouldn't depend on that happening_

Relying on any exclusive outlet that doesn't care if you live or die has an
implicit risk. It's the same thing with Facebook and Twitter apps. You are
more-or-less as their mercy.

As C# is an open language standard, I would be delighted if Apple were to
embrace and extend it.

~~~
bettynormal
+1 from me on that. Although we all know that Apple will never adopt a
primarily M$ technology as their own.

